# Download statistics for port or package



## kammerer (Sep 9, 2019)

Is it possible to obtain any download statistics for any specified port or package? How to get it?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2019)

What statistics?


----------



## kammerer (Sep 9, 2019)

How many times port or package was downloaded (or just accessed)?
(I understand that there are a lot of mirrows and total statistics can't be obtained at all but maybe it's possible to obtain some pieces of it?)


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2019)

You can't tell, ports download their distfiles from upstream. So there's no way to tell how many times a certain port is installed or used.

There's http://bsdstats.org/ but this is voluntarily uploaded by sysutils/bsdstats.


----------



## kammerer (Sep 9, 2019)

SirDice as I understand bsdstats.org collect statistics about BSD system in whole. But is it any way to obtain any information about for example LibreOffice package/port downloads/installations/etc?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2019)

kammerer said:


> But is it any way to obtain any information about for example LibreOffice package/port downloads/installations/etc?


Nope. There is no such information.


----------



## aponomarenko (Jul 1, 2020)

https://www.freshports.org/sysutils/hw-probe/ collects such info: https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=be41b5cd29&log=pkglist

Likely we can add package stats to https://github.com/bsdhw/Trends


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 1, 2020)

I can recall in marketing they go with a rule of thumb: 1/1000 of customers who gets a flyer or similar, will answer.  --> Estimate ~7 1/2 million FreeBSD installations worldwide.  That's _peanuts_.


----------



## aponomarenko (Jul 1, 2020)

How bsdstats reached such a high popularity? They have 8k monthly reports.

When developing the https://linux-hardware.org site I noticed that 3 hundreds of random reports monthly from one distribution are enough to plot _relative_ stats with sufficient accuracy.

But I have no idea how to reach at least 3 hundreds of reports.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 1, 2020)

aponomarenko said:


> How bsdstats reached such a high popularity?


It's been around for ages. And I  believe it's been mentioned a few times in various blogs and news articles over the years.


----------



## George (Jul 1, 2020)

A port that uses Github can see statistics under "Insights".

I'd like to know whether someone actually downloaded my port, or whether nobody cares about it.


----------

